# Can't get Iron-X? Try Sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Iron-X was something that i've always wanted to try out, but living in Australia, we miss out on everything good. 

After reading a hot tip from TOGWT (thanks buddy!), I purchased Sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect.

I decided to test this stuff out on my Landcruiser 4X4 wheels, which the insides haven't been cleaned since I got the car new 3 1/2 years ago! The outsides are clean! 

Anyway, on to the action. Part of the reason I haven't cleaned the insides is it's a pain in the butt removing 4X4 wheels. The other part is you don't see that area and I'm lazy! 

Dirty wheel!









Sonax doing it's thing, sprayed directly on dirty wheel, no pre-wash!









All clean!









I scrubbed the rim and tyre after the second pic. It didn't take much effort at all, which really surprised me to be honest. I'm going to try this on the paintwork and see if it does anything. I've just got another 3 wheels to go now...


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried it on wheels several times and it's great, but on paint it didn't so much, I don't know why...
Waiting to read your experiences on paint.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job. How can't you get ironx in Australia? I'm sure there is an Australian distributor.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi

All CarPro products including Ironx range are now available in Australia

http://waxit.com.au/products.asp?cat=22

thank you
Avi


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers Avi. 

I did notice that this week, but I would have to order it in. I can get the sonax locally, I wanted to try it first.

Needless to say, I will be ordering some Iron-x off Dave (waxit) very soon! 
The price is good too, which will help Iron-x take off in Australia. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I seen it here the other day - http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Sonax_Extreme_Rim_Cleaner_Full_Effect__414.html


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Great job. How can't you get ironx in Australia? I'm sure there is an Australian distributor.


It's only just become available. I wanted some to try pretty bad, and I'll be getting some for sure after this today! :thumb:

I also see it's available from Autogeek in USA! Seems Cquartz is global now!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

maesal said:


> I tried it on wheels several times and it's great, but on paint it didn't so much, I don't know why...
> Waiting to read your experiences on paint.


Maybe no contamination?

I am not expecting it to do much on my paint either, I don't live in a big city with lots of pollution. 

It will be a while before I use it on my paint, I have corrected both my cars during the past week. I might have some proper Iron-X to play with by then, I'll be getting some for sure now. I might do a side by side comparison!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

the sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner Full Effect is the best wheel cleaner ive ever used,and i tried a few.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Maybe no contamination?
> 
> I am not expecting it to do much on my paint either, I don't live in a big city with lots of pollution.
> 
> It will be a while before I use it on my paint, I have corrected both my cars during the past week. I might have some proper Iron-X to play with by then, I'll be getting some for sure now. I might do a side by side comparison!


I tried it on a white E30 with several contamination and factory paint and it didn't turn purple


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> It's only just become available. I wanted some to try pretty bad, and I'll be getting some for sure after this today! :thumb:
> 
> I also see it's available from Autogeek in USA! Seems Cquartz is global now!


 Thank you , yes... we try our best to make it more available worldwide. AutoGeek has just started in the US , like 1 week only..
Australia the same, Waxit finely got the stock few days ago.



type[r]+ said:


> Maybe no contamination?
> 
> I am not expecting it to do much on my paint either, I don't live in a big city with lots of pollution.
> 
> It will be a while before I use it on my paint, I have corrected both my cars during the past week. I might have some proper Iron-X to play with by then, I'll be getting some for sure now. I might do a side by side comparison!


i would be careful to use the Sonax on car paint, i heard few detailers claiming the green color sonax use inside can leave marks on the paint if its not wash off really well.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

maesal said:


> I tried it on a white E30 with several contamination and factory paint and it didn't turn purple


Are you sure there was iron contamination? The purple colour is the result of a chemical reaction between the product and the iron. No iron = no purple.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

x12yhp said:


> Are you sure there was iron contamination? The purple colour is the result of a chemical reaction between the product and the iron. No iron = no purple.


I suppose that there was iron contamination, a paint around 25 years old with lots of small dots in the paint...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb: . what is the smell of Sonax Xtreme?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Not as harsh as ironx/brake duster.

Its been around ALOT longer than ironx.

It is effective.

But so is r222 which does same job :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb: . what is the smell of Sonax Xtreme?


really not too bad,but not a good smell.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb: . what is the smell of Sonax Xtreme?


the wheel cleaner I have got is a rebranded sonax product, the liquid is clear, not light green? It is hard to describe the smell, faint berries and hydrogen sulfide (rotten egg) smell. It is not strong or over powering, but it is noticable.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys , I have P21s Gel Wheel Cleaner works very well but I want try something new 
and I'm between Dodo SN Wheel Cleaner and Valet Pro Bilberry Wheels Cleaner.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great results and thanks for sharing that, certainly good on the wheels there...:thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> It's only just become available. I wanted some to try pretty bad, and I'll be getting some for sure after this today! :thumb:
> 
> I also see it's available from Autogeek in USA! Seems Cquartz is global now!


Good quote type r..........pretty bad is also what it smells like mate....:devil:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, the smell of the sonax is noticable, but more intrigung than repulsive. You spend a fair bit of time trying to work out what it actually smells like! :lol:


----------

